# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Liquidazione SRL - necessario pagare tutti i creditori?

## danielehk

Buonasera, forse il titolo sembrerà folle, ma la situazione è diversa.
Sono socio e Legale rappresentante di una SRL edile che a fine 2019 io e il mio socio abbiamo messo in liquidazione, nominando me Liquidatore.
Abbiamo dei creditori, e siccome non abbiamo liquidità abbiamo deciso di dividerci i debiti al 50%, in modo che ognuno di noi possa pagarli previo avviso degli stessi. Abbiamo fatto fare una transazione da un legale, nella quale si specificavano i creditori e gli importi e l'abbiamo registrato.
Io ho provveduto a pagare la mia quota parte di debiti, il mio ex socio procede con più lentezza.
Volevo sapere, posso chiudere la ditta comunque oggi, comunicando ai creditori che il mio socio si è assunto l'onere di saldarli, garantendo con i propri beni privati? Credo si chiami CESSIONE DEL CREDITO. 
Che ne pensate?
Grazie
Daniele

----------


## paolab

si, possibile se il credito è stato ceduto

----------

